# Loperamide: how I effectively treat my IBS-D



## RaphaelUchiha-66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys I thought I'd share my method of controlling this very awkward illness and how Loperamide helps me live a semi normal life in the sense that I can do much more social and work related activities which previously I could not do (Well, not without having to seek out the nearest toilet every 5 minutes anywhere outside of my home, anyway!) This is primarily a treatment method which works for the symptoms I experience: primarily diarrhoea, urgency and stumoch pains. (Sorry IBS A and C ers  - note this treatment primarily involves medication so any of you you would prefer to use a more natural method more power to you! But I've found this works best for me personally and I hope it may help others too.

Basically I take one tablet in the morning one at night every day (Though i dont use then if i dont intend to leave the house that day) and I can eat a vide variety of foods throughout with little to no abdominal discomfort and best of all no running to the bathroom all the time! And dw I assure you I have spoken with my doctor and several pharmacists and they said that there was no harm in taking loperamide long term. In fact they assured me that this is a remarkable safe drug which interacts dangerously with very few other substances, it's not physically addictive (though I guess I'm sort of psychologically dependant on them just because they are so effective for me) So to any of you party people out there; Yes you can drink alcohol safely with it  (as I have on numerous occasions aha!). Though always check with your doctor or pharmacist if you have concerns, I highly recommend this! As it's always good to get an experts opinion rather than just take my word for it, just in case you might be worried or anything.

You can ask your doctor to perscribe them for you or buy them on shops, however i found an Ebay seller who sells 200 tables for about £8 including P&P I'll post the link down below to the seller. You might have to wait a bit for them to arrive though maybe like a week because they ship from the USA. Still £8 is a very good price considering you have to pay like £8 for prescriptions anyway and you only get like 30 tablets. Also I have used these pills for a while now and they are just as effective as the ones you get from your pharmacy so don't worry the pills are legit just in case you had any concerns about buying medication online. Also other people I know with IBS-D besides myself I know have used this method and found it has helped them though of course some it worked for better than others as unfortunatley there is no one size fits all solution to this sort of illness. Also I'm sure other people have discovered this method as well so I guess I'm just backing it up that is is one of the methods that can be used to treat it as personally, Loperamide has been a wonder drug for me and given me the confidence to leave my house and have a (relatively) normal social life and work life. (As far as bowel habits go anyway, aha!)

The side effects most commonly found however do include slight constipation but not to an overwhelming degree as I'm still fairly regular about once every other day and I find eating foods like dairy, fruit and mints can help speed things along slightly if I am concerned that I haven't been in a while. Also adjust your dose to what is effective for you as everyone's diffirent when it comes to medication in terms of effectiveness and what dose they need this involves a bit of trial and error mostly but it believe it can still help if only a little bit.

I hope that by sharing this method it can help some of you out there who may be struggling with this at the moment and I hope this can be of some use to you even if it's only helps a little it's worth a go in my opinion. If this method works for you please drop me a message and let me know I would like to know if this method has worked for other people on here as well also if you'd like to discuss more about my dosage or any other queries about this medication feel free, I have allot of experience with this medication as I've been on it for nearly 2 and half years now and it has helped enormously and my IBS has never been more manageable! Big hugs to everyone who is affected by this horrible illness! Hope this helps, even if only a little bit 

LINK TO eBay seller for cheap Loperamide tablets : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kirkland-Anti-Diarrheal-Loperamide-2mg-1x-200-Caplets-Free-Worldwide-Shipping-/301223993325


----------

